# هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

هل كل رجل يدرك معنى الرجولة الحقيقية ؟ لا نعتقد ذلك .. ولكن ما هي الرجولة الحقيقة .. تعالوا نعرف معانيها الحقيقية وبوضوح تام .. هيا نكتشف ذلك ...


الرجولة 


كلمة شرف وموقف عز !


الرجولة


هي البذل والعطاء والتضحية والفداء! 


الرجولة


هي أن تحسن إلى من أحسن إليك ولا تسيء إلى من أساء اليك !


الرجولة 

هي أن تحترم الآخرين وتحترم وجهات نظرهم ولا تستصغر شأنهم ولا تسفه ارائهم !


الرجولة 


هي أن تقول الحق وتجهر به ولا تأخذك فيه لومة لائم !


الرجولة 


هي الشهامة والمروءه في أجلى معانيها !


الرجولة 


هي أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه !


الرجولة 


هي الأخلاق الكريمة والمعاملة الحسنة!


الرجولة


هي تحب لغيرك ما تحب لنفسك !


الرجولة

هي إنصاف المظلوم من الظالم !


الرجولة


هي أن تمد يد العون للمحتاج في كل الظروف !


الرجولة 


هي تعرف قدر نفسك فلا تتجاوز بها الحد !


الرجولة 


هي أن تغفر وتعفو عند المقدره وأن تمسك نفسك عند الغضب!


الرجولة 


هي أن تمسح بيد حانيه دمعة ألم عن وجه بائس !


الرجولة 


هي أن تنام قرير العين مرتاح الضمير غير ظالم !


كم من تلك الصفات تجدها في نفسك ؟


قد تجتمع الصفات في رجل واحد ، وقد يجتمع الرجال في صفة واحدة .


فلتسأل نفسك أخي العزيز اي الرجال انت .​


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الرجولة ​
> 
> كلمة شرف وموقف عز !​
> 
> ...


 
مين يسمع ماخلاص
خلصوا فى 73 
هههههههههههههههههه

بس اخر جمله دى صح

بس بقت البنات هى اللى بتعمل المواقف دى
ولاد ايه بقى مابقوا كلهم توتو عضلات
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ghawy_111 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

حقيقى البنات اجدع مية مرة 
من الاولاد على الاقل البنات
لسة متمسكة بالشهامة وكل
الصفات الحميدة انما الرك على
الرجالة اللى بقوا كدابين زفة


----------



## ghawy_111 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

انا لما قريت جملة كلهم توتو 
عضلات الشخصية المسخرة
بتاعة مغامرات فلاش حاسس
انى هاموت من الضحك ومش 
قادر امسك اعصابى وبتخيل
نفسى زى توتو عضلات
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

يا تويتى يا حببتى لمى التعابين

مش خايفه حد يضربك ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

شكراااااااااااا على ردك الديمقراطى

يا ghawy_111

الاعتراف بالحق فضيله 

هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

هههههههههههههههه

عجبني رائي تويتي خلصوا في 73 

بجد العبارة دي قد ايه صادقة 

بس للاسف ايقاع الحياة السريع هو اللي غير مفاهيم كتيرة 

شكرا يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Tabitha (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*



twety قال:


> مين يسمع ماخلاص
> خلصوا فى 73
> هههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههه
-
-
-
-
شكرا كاندي على الموضوع


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه

م شعارفه اقول حاجه تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Tabitha (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> م شعارفه اقول حاجه تانى
> ...



ولا انا ......


هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية يا جماعى راحت فين الرجولة 
ينهار الوان و مشى هيفوت انهارداة 
اية يا كوبتك هى الرجولة راحت فى 73 
انا قولت كدة  و محدشى صدقنى البنات دلوقتى الى بيشتغلو 
و بيصرفو و بياكلو و بياخدو بالهم من كل حاجة 
و الرجالة قاعدة فى البيت بتتفرج على التلفيزيون 
مشى ناقصى غير ان هما الى يجيبو عيال 
واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى 
بسى انا كدة هعيط مشى انا بسى دا البنات كلهم المفروضى 
يقولو لمهم غطونى و صوتى يا اما 
 يدهواتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

اخيرا ظهرت يا كوبتك مش معقول 

حمدلله على السلامه

على العموم انا عجبنى الرد

شكرااااااااا للاعتراف​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

شكراااااااااااا يا Anestas!a

واضح انا كلمه تويتى عجبت الكل​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ابه با تويتى انتى لسه عايزه تقول حاجه تانى

بجد حرام بأمانه انا خايفه عليكى​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

يا استير يا حببتى دا انا لسه يقول لتويتى خايفه عليكى

بقيتوا انتوا الاتنين اوعوا حد يستخبلكوا فى الدرا

هههههههههههههههه

وخدى بالك من نفسه

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## استير (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى فضيحة يا كاندى المفروضى ميتسكتشى عليها 
درا مينا متقلقيشى احنا مامنين نفسنا كويسى 
بسى قوليلى هما الرجالة راحو فى 73 ولا فى النكسة 
لحسن انا اتلخبط و النبى دا انا هخلى امى تغطينى و تصوت عليا 
اعملو زى يا بنات و انتى يا تويتى 
الرجالة راحو على كدة البنات تعمل اية ولا تجوز مين 
ربنا يكون فى عونا اجمعين 
امينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
يا دهواتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

يا استير يا حببتى هدى اللعب شويه

علشان دا مش فى صالح البنات

كده البنات هتعنس بالراحه شويه 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## استير (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البنات بسى انا كمان هضرب فى الاخر :new2:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مشى حاسة بيا ولا اية :a82:
مشى حاسة ان الموضوع دا هيجى على دماغى فى الاخر 
بسى قوليلى اعمل اية :dntknw:
اذا كان بيقوللك الرجالة راحو فى :smil13:73 


​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

يا استير يا حببتى 

لمى التعابين واسكتى احسن

باىىى يا قمر​


----------



## twety (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ههههههههههههههههه شكلك مضروبه انشاء الله يا استير هههههههههههههه انا مش بخاف ياماندى ولا يهمنى ماهما خلاص رااااااااااااااااحوا واللى كان كان مش قالوا كان زمااااااان دلوقت بقى زاوومااااااااااان ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_عسل يا تويتى يا قمر بجد هما فعلا راحوا زى كل حاجه راحت فى 73 يلا هنعمل ايه بقى _
_حلوووووووووووووو اووى يا كاندى الموضوع _​


----------



## استير (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

حاضر يا كاندى انا هلم تعابينى و اسكت :smil13:
و انتى يا بنت يا تويتى اتلمى 
لحسن انا عارفكى مشى بتحبى خراب البيوت :t32:
انا مشى مضروبة ولا حاجة :beee:
اطلعى منها بدال ما اضرابك انتى بجد :ranting::spor22:
​


----------



## elmasee7 7ayati90 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ليه يا تويتى ما كل ده اتبنى على ردك

ربنا يسامحك يا بنتى ههههههههههههههههه

قسيتى البنات​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ميرسى يا ايمى

وربنا يسترها عليكوا

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ايه يا استير اتعلمتى الفتونه دى فين

بالراحه على البنت

ههههههههههه

دى تويتى غلبانه​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ميرسى يا elmasee7 7ayati90​


----------



## استير (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

معلشى يا كاندى اصلك ما تعرفيشى 
دى اكتر واحدة بتومت و تخليلى بيتى عمار 
لا عايزنى اضرب ولا اتهزق ولا يجر اى حاجة 
ولا حاحة ابدا ابدا 
صح يا تويتى يا سكرة يلى عايزة كسر دماغك 
قولى امين ​


----------



## twety (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

{بنا يخليكى ليا ياكاندى ياحبيبت قلبى ونكيد الرخمييييييييين هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

بقى انا يا استير اللى كده
ماااااااااااااااااشى 
طب وحياتك عندى ياجميييييييييييييل
لاشتغلك فى شغل الاسافييييييين
ههههههههههههههه

لغايه ماتقولى تويتى دى ستى وتاج راسى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

البادى اظلم وخليكوا شاااااااااااااااااهدين:t33:


----------



## totty (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

مشكله يا تويتى انتى واستير

بس فعلا فين الرجاله دول
لا بس الصراحه فيه
بس قليلين اوووووووووووووووووووى
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كاندى​


----------



## twety (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

مابلاش ياتوتى شكلك بتلعبى فى عداد عمرك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هضربك اسفين اهدى النفوس معاكى انتى كمااااااااان ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

انا هسيبك انتى يا استير مع تويتى 

تكملوا الوصله ههههههههههه

ربنا معاكوا بس مش عايزه دم​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

هل كل رجل يدرك معنى الرجولة الحقيقية ؟ لا نعتقد ذلك .. ولكن ما هي الرجولة الحقيقة .. تعالوا نعرف معانيها الحقيقية وبوضوح تام .. هيا نكتشف ذلك ...


الرجولة 


كلمة شرف وموقف عز !


الرجولة


هي البذل والعطاء والتضحية والفداء! 


الرجولة


هي أن تحسن إلى من أحسن إليك ولا تسيء إلى من أساء اليك !


الرجولة 


هي أن تحترم الآخرين وتحترم وجهات نظرهم ولا تستصغر شأنهم ولا تسفه ارائهم !


الرجولة 


هي أن تقول الحق وتجهر به ولا تأخذك فيه لومة لائم !


الرجولة 


هي الشهامة والمروءه في أجلى معانيها !


الرجولة 


هي أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه !


الرجولة 


هي الأخلاق الكريمة والمعاملة الحسنة!


الرجولة


هي تحب لغيرك ما تحب لنفسك !


الرجولة


هي إنصاف المظلوم من الظالم !


الرجولة


هي أن تمد يد العون للمحتاج في كل الظروف !


الرجولة 


هي تعرف قدر نفسك فلا تتجاوز بها الحد !


الرجولة 


هي أن تغفر وتعفو عند المقدره وأن تمسك نفسك عند الغضب!


الرجولة 


هي أن تمسح بيد حانيه دمعة ألم عن وجه بائس !


الرجولة 


هي أن تنام قرير العين مرتاح الضمير غير ظالم !


كم من تلك الصفات تجدها في نفسك ؟


قد تجتمع الصفات في رجل واحد ، وقد يجتمع الرجال في صفة واحدة .


فلتسأل نفسك أخي العزيز اي الرجال انت .​


----------



## Kiril (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

يا واد يا رجولة


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> يا واد يا رجولة





ايه عجبك يا كيرو​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فيا كل الصفات دى
موضوع جميل يا كاندى
فعلا قليل جدا لما تلاقى شخص فيه بعض الصفات دى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انت حقا رجل ؟ تعال اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا فيا كل الصفات دى
> موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> فعلا قليل جدا لما تلاقى شخص فيه بعض الصفات دى
> ربنا يعوضك​





دا انتى قمر يا حببتى

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

كل رجل يدرك معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟
الرجولة
هي أن تذكر الله دائماً في أعمالك وأفعالك
الرجولة 
كلمة شرف وموقف عز!
الرجولة
هي البذل والعطاء والتضحيه والفداء! 
الرجولة
هي أن تحسن إلى من أحسن إليك ولا تسيء إلى من أساء اليك!
الرجولة 
هي أن تحترم الآخرين وتحترم وجهات نظرهم ولا تستصغر شأنهم ولا تسفه ارائهم!
الرجولة 
هي أن تقول الحق وتجهر به ولا تأخذك فيه لومة لائم!
الرجولة 
هي الشهامه والمروءه في أجلى معانيها!
الرجولة 
هي أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه!
الرجولة 
هي الأخلاق الكريمه والمعامله الحسنة!
الرجولة
هي تحب لغيرك ماتحب لنفسك!
الرجولة
هي إنصاف المظلوم من الظالم!
الرجولة
هي أن تمد يد العون للمحتاج في كل الظروف!
الرجولة 
هي تعرف قدر نفسك فلا تتجاوز بها الحد!
الرجولة 
هي أن تغفر وتعفو عند المقدره وأن تمسك نفسك عند الغضب!
الرجولة 
هي أن تمسح بيد حانيه دمعة ألم عن وجه بائس!
الرجولة 
هي أن تنام قرير العين مرتاح الضمير غير ظالم!
كم من تلك الصفات تجدها في نفسك؟
قد تجتمع الصفات في رجل واحد، وقد يجتمع الرجال في صفه واحده.
فلتسأل نفسك أخي العزيز اي الرجال انت


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

بيتهيألى ان من الصعب احتكااار كل هذه الصفاات فى الرجووله لان معظمها ان لم تكن كلها صفاات اساسيه فى المرأه :beee: 
هههههههههه ميررررسى يا وليم على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحيز من حواء لبنات جنسها؟!
وعلية اقول ادم وحواء كيان مسيحى واحد
ونورتى صفحتى دونا
مودتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

و هى دى صفات الراجل اللى تحبة و تحترمة المرآة​


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

اكيد فراشة مسيحية
لانة عندما يكون الرجل رجلا ستكون الانثى انثى
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2009)

*لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*هل كل رجل يدرك معنى الرجولة الحقيقة؟؟
الرجولة هى::
ان تذكر اللة دائما فى كل اعمالك وافعالك.
كلمة شرف وموقف عز.
البذل والعطاء والتضحية والفداء.
ان تحسن الى من احسن اليك ولا تسئ الى من اساء اليك .
ان تحترم الاخرين وتحترم وجهات نظرهم ولا تستصغر شانهم ولا تسفة ارائهم.
ان تقول الحق وتجهر بة ولا تاخذك فية لومة .
الشهادةوالمروءة فى اجلى معانيها .
الاخلاق الكريمة والمعاملة الحسنة.
ان تحب لغيرك ما تحب لنفسك وتعطى كل ذى حق حقة .
انصاف المظلوم من يد الظالم.
ان تغفر وتعفو عند المقدرة وان تمسك نفسك عند الغضب.
ان تمسح بيد حانية دمعة الم عن وجة بائس.
ان تنام قرير العين مرتاح الضمير غير ظالم.
ان تعرف قدر نفسك فلا تتجاوز بهذا الحد.
فكم من تلك الصفات تجدها فى نفسك ؟
قد تجتمع كل هذة الصفات فى رجل واحد ؛وقد يجتمع بعض الرجال فى صفة واحدة.
فالتسال نفسك اخى العزيز . اى الرجال انت!!!*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا هابى

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



> *الرجولة هى::
> ان تذكر اللة دائما فى كل اعمالك وافعالك.
> كلمة شرف *


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

*هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*هل كل رجل يدرك معنى الرجولة الحقيقة؟؟
الرجولة هى::
ان تذكر اللة دائما فى كل اعمالك وافعالك.
كلمة شرف وموقف عز.
البذل والعطاء والتضحية والفداء.
ان تحسن الى من احسن اليك ولا تسئ الى من اساء اليك .
ان تحترم الاخرين وتحترم وجهات نظرهم ولا تستصغر شانهم ولا تسفة ارائهم.
ان تقول الحق وتجهر بة ولا تاخذك فية لومة .
الشهادةوالمروءة فى اجلى معانيها .
الاخلاق الكريمة والمعاملة الحسنة.
ان تحب لغيرك ما تحب لنفسك وتعطى كل ذى حق حقة .
انصاف المظلوم من يد الظالم.
ان تغفر وتعفو عند المقدرة وان تمسك نفسك عند الغضب.
ان تمسح بيد حانية دمعة الم عن وجة بائس.
ان تنام قرير العين مرتاح الضمير غير ظالم.
ان تعرف قدر نفسك فلا تتجاوز بهذا الحد.
فكم من تلك الصفات تجدها فى نفسك ؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*ان تغفر  وتعفو عند المقدرة وان تمسك نفسك عند الغضب.
ان تمسح بيد حانية دمعة الم عن وجة بائس.

الله يا هابي

كلمات بمنتهى الجمال

اشكرك

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## zama (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

مـُميز جداً ..

بحاول أكتسب الصفات دى ..

أشكرك جداً ، والحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك ..


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى لمرورك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​



*ميرسى لمرورك ياوليم*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



just member قال:


>



*ميرسى لمرورك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا امى بجد
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال

شكرا ليكم ,, ربنا يفرح قلبك

​*


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



كليمو قال:


> *ان تغفر  وتعفو عند المقدرة وان تمسك نفسك عند الغضب.
> ان تمسح بيد حانية دمعة الم عن وجة بائس.
> 
> الله يا هابي
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



zama قال:


> مـُميز جداً ..
> 
> بحاول أكتسب الصفات دى ..
> 
> أشكرك جداً ، والحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك ..


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



+ Cupid + قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا امى بجد
> ربنا يباركك
> *


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...


----------



## samirmelio (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*حقيقى يلزمنا اننا نراجع مواقف حياتنا كشباب*

* هل نتصرّف فعلا برجولة*

*موضوع هايل ...هابى*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*يبدوانك واحدة بميت راجل مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*تعرفى ان الستات بيفهمو الرجاله اكتر من الرجاله نفسهم*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*موضوع جميل يا هابى
شكرا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*

*رووووووووعة*
*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



samirmelio قال:


> *حقيقى يلزمنا اننا نراجع مواقف حياتنا كشباب*
> 
> * هل نتصرّف فعلا برجولة*
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لكل شاب .....هل تعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية؟*



كرسماس قال:


> *يبدوانك واحدة بميت راجل مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اكتشف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Roma123 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*Kalam nm ala5r bs mash kter elbe3mlo kada thnx 3 ta3bk ya candy shop w rbna y3awdk​*


----------



## christ my lord (18 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا وفعلا هى دى الرجولة .. تسلم ايدك .. وشكرا ليك على الموضوع الجميل دة​*


----------

